# 9mm to 357



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a Sig P239 in 9mm, can I put a 357 barrel on this gun? also I believe you have to change the Mag..

If so where is the best placde to pickup a 357 barrell and Magazine.

I prefere a 357 over the 9mm.

Thankstumbleweed


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Cruce,

I am not a Sig expert by any means but I have a P226 in 9mm and I asked the same question about dropping in a .40 barrel and I believe I was told that you can go down in caliber but not up. If I had a P226 in .40 I could drop down a caliber to 9mm but you can't go the other way because the frame is slightly larger on the .40 for more strength and therefore a .40 will not fit in a 9mm P226. That is what I was told anyway.

They same may be true for your Sig. I would email Sig and ask them. Get an answer right from the source. If you can make the swap just do a Goodle search and you should find lots of options of where to buy.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm... good question. it would probably only work if it was a .380 ACP swap huh?


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

The P250 is the only one I know of that you can actually go up in caliber.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The short answer to the OP is you cannot do it........cheap. You would have to find and acquire a slide assembly for the .357/.40 set up. That assembly would include the slide, barrel, recoil spring and rod. You would also have to purchase magazines for the caliber you choose. The P239 has 3 different part numbers for EACH caliber for the magazines. Unlike the P226 or P229 series that have 2 part numbers; one for 9mm and another for .357/.40.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

TitanCi said:


> hmm... good question. it would probably only work if it was a .380 ACP swap huh?


The P232 is chambered for .380 only. The older P230 was available in .32 and .380. Swapping barrels in this model would require some fantastic investigation skills to find swapable barrel parts, and magazines in .32. Good luck to those adventerous enough to try. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> The P232 is chambered for .380 only. The older P230 was available in .32 and .380. Swapping barrels in this model would require some fantastic investigation skills to find swapable barrel parts, and magazines in .32. Good luck to those adventerous enough to try. I'm just sayin'.


your knowledge is great :smt023 good luck to OP: i'm sure you can find something... i think i'll leave my sig as is...except for the new hogue grips! :mrgreen:


----------

